# pieptöne beim hochfahren



## modjo (21. Februar 2006)

hallo erstmal an alle

habe seit kurzem seltsame pieptöne beim hochfahren des rechners gehört.
soll irgendwo im net eine beschreibung dafür geben,was welche töne bedeuten.
hab aber noch nichts darüber gefunden.viell.könnt ihr mir helfen.
es sind ca.5-7 töne irgendwie hintereinander.   

danke schon mal im voraus.

gruß modjo


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Februar 2006)

Hi und willkommen im Forum

Also wenn du wirklich danach gesucht hast, hast du dir dabei aber absolut keine Mühe gegeben.
Google --> Suche nach bios piep --> erstes Suchergebnis:
http://www.admins-tipps.de/Glossar/Status_Codes/BIOS_Piep-Codes.htm


----------



## Alex Duschek (22. Februar 2006)

Sehr ausführlich wird sowas im BIOS Kompendium beschrieben,such mal danach und deine Fragen dürften beantwortet werden


----------

